# Network driver for Win 2003 in Hyper-V



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

We have a Windows 2003 Server Enterprise running on a Dell PowerEdge 1850 physical server.

I am trying to migrate it to Hyper-V in Windows 2008 Server on an HP ProLiant DL320 G6. 

Converting it do a .VHD file and setting up in Hyper-V works fine but I get no network connection. There is no network adapter listed in the 2003 server after migrating so I assume that I need to install a new network driver. 

However, I and looked and looked online for several days but can't find one.

Anyone with help or advice? Is there a generic/universal driver I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## austinm6 (Jul 23, 2009)

In the Hyper-V console, you have to install the Hyper-V Integration Services, which is located under one of the top menus. This will add the network driver and any other Hyper-v driver that is missing.


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you, but under Integration Services I only see the followin:

Operating system shutdown
Time synchronization
Data Exchange
Heartbeat
Backup


----------



## austinm6 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry for not specifying where it is, I attached a screenshot of where it is. Once the disc is inserted, it should start to install drivers and integration services. And if it doesn't start automatically, run it like any other program on a disc. Once installed reboot the VM and it should work.


----------

